# Wellness vs. ?



## beanoil (Dec 20, 2008)

Greetings, 
First time post, beek lurking and reading for a while. To quote Dr.Phil, "When you know better, you do better." I have had dogs for 15 years now. Many stories to tell, (as I am sure we all have) but, one question at this point. I have 2 dogs, Callie, a Lhasa/Maltese mix, 2years old, and Ace, a Cocker/King Charles mix pup at 8 weeks. Callie has always done (what I thought was very well) on Purina One. Ace was started on P1 puppy, but I have switched both dogs to Wellness after reading the info available here. To check I have done the right things, I purchased Wellness 5 in adult and puppy versions. Both seem to be fine, and are eating the Wellness great. Any other advice or input welcome, including any recommendation on other foods. 
Thanks


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

you have done a good job by your dogs  wellness is a good food.


----------



## beanoil (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you PeanutMom. There is a lot of discussion surrounding the Core offering from Wellness, but I don't see a lot of verbage about the "5" version from them. Not wanting to "shock" either dog with the level of protein in Core, I chose the "5" version, which looked really good from the ingredient list. It may be a stepping stone to Core, but I wanted to find out what the kids reaction to the change would be first. So far Ace is thoroughly enjoying the change. Callie is lagging behind slightly, leaving some of the usual amount behind during feedings. Again, if anyone has any other suggestions/recommendations, post up, and thank you.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

When we first got Peanut we thought nutro was good...found out it was horrible...switched him to blue wilderness/innova evo mix..he was almost 5 months old. He is now almost 10 months old doing great still. 

Both wellness and core are good so you are doing right by them by getting them off purina one. Once you are done with the mixed foods Callie should catch up and eat just normally. just give her some time she was used to purina one and now she is getting something else. she will be fine:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Also the Wellness is a lot more digestible than the P1 so Callie is probably just filling up on the Wellness easier so she doesn't have to eat as much to stay full. Reduce the amount of food you're giving her and see if she eats it all. If she does and seems satisfied and maintains a healthy weight on that amount, then you'll know she was probably just getting more than she needed. 

Good job switching your pups to a better food, very commendable. I went from Nutro to Core a while ago when one of my dogs kept getting bloated and messed up from the Nutro Ultra. She did so much better on the Core it was worth the extra money not to have to worry about her constantly and take her to the vet. 

Core is great, but they don't have a puppy version so if you do switch to it, you should only do Callie on it for now and switch Ace when he's older. As far as switching to Core goes, wait till Callie is all well and settled with the Wellness, then start mixing Core in with it and see how she does. She'll probably eat even less of it since it is higher fat and protein, but that saves you even more money (and poop).


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> She'll probably eat even less of it since it is higher fat and protein, but that saves you even more money (and poop).



I love the part about less poop its so true! On Nutro Peanut pooped all the time now hes 1 or 2 times a day!

Also a benefit of feeding a higher quality food you will see your veterinarian less:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's even better than the poop!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i was always taking peanut to the vet on nutro for vomiting since i changed him no vomiting and no vet visit. i am sold completely on high quality foods!


----------



## beanoil (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks to both of you, Rann, and Peanut. I never realized there was so much of a difference in foods until discovering this site. I'm surprised at myself. I'm the guy in the aquarium section trying to discourage feeding marine reef animals feeder goldfish. "Have you ever seen G od drop a goldfish in the ocean?" was my famous line. The original choice of P1 was based on a friend working at Purina, and details of their research in nutrition. As I said, Know better, do better. I get it now, just had to make the connection. Thanks!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Good for you! Wellness is one of the best foods out there. Now they also make a small breed variety in the super-5. I have used both the super-5 and CORE. Also, one of my cats gets CORE. If they are doing good on super-5, then you have accomplished what most of us are trying to, feeding our dogs the best food in our means. Congratulations! Maybe later, when they are both adults, you can try the CORE. Good Luck to you! :smile:


----------



## Jacksie2006 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey it could be worse...you could have started with Iams...like me. And now I use Evo!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

i just got my parents to switch off Iams after much information and facts presented to them. i was so proud...but i had to find them something in the same price range and they ended up with Artemis...now the only place they found it at stopped carrying it! Its back to square one and fast too they dont want to fun out before getting another new food


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no! Tell them to do Kirkland brand! Or even the Authority Harvest one isn't too terrible. 

My mom was using Purina dog chow, then switched to Nutro Max, and then I just sort of started forcing Blue Buffalo on her because I found some really good deals on it mwahahaha!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

they are thinking either solid gold or TOTW since those are still in their price range and can find those but they are waiting til the 10th since the store told them they would oreder but if the food isnt there...switching companies


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I have also fed Wellness. My dogs werent super excited about the kibble but liked the can mixed into Solid Gold or Kirkland Kibble. My dogs also love Merrick canned or kibble. They will eat any kibble that I mix a can of Merrick, especially smothered comfort or wing-a-ling.


----------

